# I'm Regular!!!



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

When I first discovered this site, a year and a half ago, I thought I had discovered something that might be a Godsend for those of us with IBS-D. The name of the product is Provex CV, a flavonoid blend designed to provide protection against cardiovascular disease. As well as doing that, it had unexpectedly and happily reduced my bowel problems from 6-8 explosions a day to 2-3 well controlled movements over a three year period, eliminating my reflux and digestive issues along the way (and reversing a case of male smoker's syndrome, but that's another story).This past month of May I can happily report that I have not had a single day with multiple movements. Since this all began in 1988, I am once again "regular." It's over, and time to move on. I have no idea what percentage of people this might help, nor do I suppose we will ever be able to find out. Too bad. Best of luck to all of you. Mark


----------

